
My horrible experience at FedEx Kinko’s - renownedmedia
http://www.renownedmedia.com/blog/my-horrible-experience-at-fedex-kinkos/
======
cfield
These days I use Hellofax when I get something that would typically require
printing, filling out, scanning and emailing. You can skip the printing part
and do the rest through their site...works great! I've used it for leases,
bank account applications, state mandated registration forms, address change
forms, etc.

------
tnuc
I printed something at a FedEx Kinko's once. Hopefully never again.

